
Girls outscore boys on inaugural national test of technology, engineering skills - sonabinu
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/education/wp/2016/05/17/girls-outscore-boys-on-inaugural-national-test-of-technology-engineering-skills/?hpid=hp_hp-more-top-stories_girlsoutscoreboys-1245am%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
Bartweiss
One interesting note: this is for eighth graders.

If I recall correctly, that's just prior to the turnaround point for math -
girls do better than boys on _everything_ through elementary and early middle
school, and then the gap reverses for math (and remains for reading) in high
school.

I'd be interested to see stats for 4th and 12th grade to put up some
comparisons, but I don't think that's an option without yet more testing.

------
Mithaldu
I've been looking through
[http://nces.ed.gov/nationsreportcard/](http://nces.ed.gov/nationsreportcard/)
but was not able to identify what her actual source data for this article is.
Anyone else have more luck?

~~~
optimuspaul
Found more details here:
[http://www.nationsreportcard.gov/tel_2014/](http://www.nationsreportcard.gov/tel_2014/)

seems legit, but is anyone really surprised? Girls tend to do better than boys
in in US educational system.

~~~
Mithaldu
Without looking at absolute numbers the percentages could mean anything, so it
is in my opinion not a foregone conclusion.

